# Dog Flap



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

Hello again!

We are getting a dog flap fitted into our glass door, does anyone know what size we need? Honey is only 12 weeks so I have no idea how big she will get, should medium be ok?
Thanks x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Daisy is not a small Cockapoo and can get through our cat flap but it is a nice size one. We are just having a new back door and have bought a Staywell original 2 way medium pet door 28cm x 23cm (roughly). We know that this will be big enough as it is larger than the cat flap but we are now debating whether we want to put it in to our new door. We no longer have our cat and although it is useful Daisy being able to take herself out there are times when we would rather she couldn't and there is also the security aspect! We have until Friday to decide........


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I have a flap, but I can't find the tape measure to check size!
Izzy is about 13" and fits fine.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Mine is the same size as Sarah's


----------



## xxxxxxxxhantsmummy (Mar 12, 2012)

Another quick question, we are having flap fitted into glass the only one we can find us big cat small dig flap, it is suitable up to 10kg, is this suitable? I have no idea how big she will grow? Or if anyone knows and other flaps for glass I would be grateful to hear about it! Thanks x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Izzy is 8kg at10 months, but she is quite small.


----------

